# Sigurnost djece u prometu > Autosjedalice >  sjedenje u AS duže od 2 sata za male bebe

## mamabanana

Par pitanja za eksperte u tematici AS:
Prvo sam čula da se skroz male bebe ne smiju dugo držati u AS jer bi trebale ležati na skroz ravnom. Max 2 sata. 
Onda čujem na tečaju vezanja marama da je to zastarjelo (da beba mora biti na ravnom) jer je bebi prirodno biti u lagano zakrivljenom položaju (tako je cijelo vrijeme bila i u trbuhu) - zato ju se može dugo nositi u marami gdje definitvno NIJE u ravnom položaju (ljude je to najviše mučilo - kao, kako to da se smije beba nositi u marami, a u AS ne smije)...
drugo, što kad se ide na duži put? ako je istina da se u AS ne smije na duže od 2h, jel pametnija solucija autokrevetić?

----------


## Sanjica

Ako ideš na duži put - onda ideš na duži put. I to je to, napraviti ćeš pauze za odmor, dojenje, presvlačenje i idete dalje. A osnovna namjena i funkcija AS je sačuvati dijete ako dođe do nesreće sa nimalo ili što manje ozljeda.
Ne vidim tu dilemu oko krevetića ili eventualne štetnosti zbog vožnje duže od dva sata.

Pazi, pa stotine i stotine djece putuje svakog ljeta na more, a to definitivno traje duže od dva sata.

----------


## mamabanana

znači ti bi i za duži put preporučila isključivo AS, ne autokrevetić?

----------


## Amalthea

mamabanana, na topicu

http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=28701

se već raspravljalo o tome pa te molim da pročitaš taj topic.

Autokrevetić se preporuča samo za neurorizičnu djecu, ne zdravu.

----------


## mamabanana

iskreno, upravo me rasprava na tom topicu i zbunila (i tamo sam posatala sličan post, ali sam mislila da je mozda malo OT pa sam ga stavila tu gdje se bas raspravlja o autosjedalicama).
i jasno mi je da je u AS dijete u najidealnijem položaju što se tiče sigurnosti u vožnji, ali me sad zbunjuje ova priča o tome treba li ili ne mala beba biti na ravnom. Odnosno, da li se u slučaju dugotrajne vožnje nedostatci autokrevetića (u odnosu na AS) poništavaju s prednostima toga da dijete ipak leži na ravnoj podlozi. 
Svi samo tvrde da je bitno da je beba na ravnome, a bez ikakvog objašnjenja...

----------


## Amalthea

Zdrava beba je u vožnji najsigurnija u AS. Na dugom putu možete stati, izvaditi ju malo, prošetati, pomaziti... i nastaviti put.   :Heart:

----------


## Nika

> Odnosno, da li se u slučaju dugotrajne vožnje nedostatci autokrevetića (u odnosu na AS) poništavaju s prednostima toga da dijete ipak leži na ravnoj podlozi.


Bas sam nedavno pricala o tome sa dr Tifijem, ortopedom.
On kaze da ne postoji niti jedna znanstvena studija o tome da voznja u as kod malih beba moze biti losa po zdravlje djeteta.
Jer se tu daje prednost sigurnosti u voznji, naspram polozaja u kojem je.

Jer je jedina i optimalna zastita dijeteta u autu kada je u as.

A zasto beba mora biti na ravnom ima veze sa neuro-motorickim razvojem, gdje mozak dobija cudne informacije, u stilu kada se dijete posjeda, a ono jos nije spremno za to, e tu se sada nesto dogodi.
Vjerujem da ce se netko drugi javiti i bilje pojasniti.

I kada se "vaze" da beba bude na ravnom kad se vozi u autu, vaga je na drugoj strani - dijete mora biti u autosjedalici!
Jer je to jedino sigurno za dijete - nema kalkuliranja!

----------


## Nika

I da, preporuca se to stajanje kod male djece, no ako su ona ok i recimo spavaju nema potrebe za stajanjem.

Mi smo iz rodilista putovali dva i pol sata i to u komadu, beba je spavala i disala  :Razz:  i sve super!
Ono o cemu ancica prica je da se poteskoce sa disanjem u bolnici dijagnosticiraju. Tada treba biti oprezan.

----------


## Mony

E, sad, znaci da svi oni koji su (tu ukljucujem i sebe) ili jos uvijek voze svoje bebice u autosjedalici dok se secu kolicima rade krivo  :shock: 
A vidjam fakat dosta beba, ako ne svaku, u setnji kvartom koja je vozena u atosjedalici.
Kad sam bila trudna, cini mi se da sam nailazila na drukcije informacije i da se autosjedalica smatrala normalnim polozajem bebe, zbog njenog vrlo slicnog polozaja u maternici.

----------


## Devotion

Mi smo bili kupili kolica koja mogu biti skroz ravna (i bez onog dodatka - kosare - za male bebe), solidna, s velikim gumenim kotacima da se ne truckaju previse, pa kad sam vidjela one famozne tricikle s AS montiranom na ramu, bilo mi je bad sto ih nismo kupili i mi, jer je to tak prakticno ili barem meni izgleda...ali sam se i pitala kako se osjecaju te mrvice zbog fiksiranog polozaja. Ipak i B. prije, i E. moze protegnuti i ruke i noge u nasim kolicima.... To je valjda jos jedna komercijalna podvala proizvodjaca?! :/

----------


## Ancica

Ma moze se beba vozit u autosjedalici u kolicima (ako su za to predvidena), ne treba se tog bojati. Ono cega se treba drzati podalje je cjelodnevno ili prakticki cjelodnevno drzanje bebe u autosjedalici, sto neki roditelji prakticiraju.  OK su za setnje, OK su za koji spavanac al ne za od jutra do sutra jer se dijete treba gibat, mijenjat polozaje, perspektive, eksperimentirat sa svojim tijelom. Isto kak ne biste pustili da beba lezi cijeli pogovetni dan na ledima nego cete je uzet na ruke, pomazit, podojit, naslonit na rame, dodavat s ruku na ruke i sl.

Nigdje nije dokazano (niti znam za slucaj di je istrazivano a i to valjda nesto govori) da su sjedalice lose za razvoj djecjeg nervnog sustava al je opcerazumna preporuka pedijatrijskih i inih drustava da se ne koriste kao dadilja. Sve treba imat mjeru.

----------


## zrinka

ancice   :Love:  

mi se vozimo u AS u kolicima i kad zaspi u kolicima samo sjedalicu stavim na bazu , bez budjenja i tako se vozimo u autu
ali se i nosimo u slingu dok setamo
i na rukama i lezimo na podu dok se igramo...

sve pomalo

----------


## Amalthea

> E, sad, znaci da svi oni koji su (tu ukljucujem i sebe) ili jos uvijek voze svoje bebice u autosjedalici dok se secu kolicima rade krivo


Pa ako ta šetnja traje razumno dugo, mislim da je sve ok. S oko 6 mjeseci moj H je volio odrijemati po pola sata kroz dan isključivo ako sam ga vozila u AS na kolicima. Pa sam to napravila. Ali pola sata - sat max.

----------


## mina

Ja mislila da se autosjedalica zove tako jer je namjenjena vožnji autom. Malo zastupam drugačiji stav, AS uvijek i obavezno u autu ali inače ravno (i marama). Meni nikad nije bilo jasno zašto voziti AS na kolicima i tko je to izmislio... OK ajde može proći Ančičino objašnjenje 15-30 min ali mame koje pola dana šetaju s AS na kolicima, a ostalih pola dana voze dijete u AS u autu :? ... i onda ih još ni doma ne vade iz AS da se ne bi probudila...
Neću raspravljat, ja imam svoj stav o tome da AS ne ide na kolica i ne bi nikad kupila kolica koja ne mogu biti ravna. 
Moram priznat da sam i ja par puta nasjela kao stavit ću AS na kolica jer spava. Npr. išla sam iz auta samo prek ceste na kiosk i stavila sjedalicu na kolica da ne vadim dijete koje spava za minutu-dvije. Ali naravno da mi se dijete odmah probudilo. 
Meni se potvrdilo da nema smisla ostavljati dijete u AS ni na minutu.

A to da dijete mora biti na ravnom ima veze sa dolaskom informacija u mozak. Apricot je to davno na jednom topicu lijepo objasnila. Ne mogu se sad sjetit točnog teksta ali dijete je u položaju u koji se ne može samo postaviti a mozak prima informaciju da dijete može biti u tom položju- jer je u tom položaju, a to se tek kasnije može ispoljavati- npr. jednog dana dijete zbog toga može biti lošije u matematici.

Apricot, ajde, molim te, ti ljudima po milijunti put objasni

----------


## Ancica

Cesti razlog za koristenje autosjedalice u kolicima je taj da ako dijete u autu zaspe da ga premjestanjem u kolica ne probudis (kod mene je to jako dobro funkcioniralo). Isto tako ako kreces u setnju s namjerom da ces na kraju setnje sjesti u neciji auto. Meni je ta kombinacija takoder jako dobro dosla na nasim cestim putovanjima avionom kada sam mogla (jer sam najcesce isla sama s jednim ili dvoje djece) jednom rukom pobrinut se i za bebu i za kolica i za sjedalicu i za torbu. Uz to, bilo mi je jeftinije kupit sjedalicu i kolica u kombinaciji nego svako zasebno.

Ovo s dolascima informacija u mozak mi je, kolko god se puta ponavljalo na ovom forumu, jos uvijek nebuloza. I jos uvijek, kao roditelj koji cita ovakve informacije na ovom i drugim hrvatskim forumima, cekam da netko predstavi bilo kakvu znanstvenu studiju ili sluzbene smjernice na ovu temu. Ja, unatoc mnogim pokusajima da takve informacije nadem, u tome jos nisam bila uspjesna. Ja obozavam apricot ali ne mogu prihvatiti da se o ovoj temi stajaliste uvijek opravdava "onim sto je apricot nekad davno na nekom topiku kojeg nemrem vise nac napisala".

----------


## mina

Oprosti Apricot što sam te spominjala i oprostite što je ispalo kao da se pozivam na Apricot i govorim to zato što je ona to govorila. Htjela sam reći da je Apricot to uvijek lijepo znala objasniti.
A ja se slažem s njom u mnogočemu. Bez obzira na ono što je pisala Apricot ja imam isto mišljenje o tome da beba mora biti na ravnom, i nekim drugim stvarima npr. hodalicama još prije dolaska na ovaj forum

----------


## mina

> cekam da netko predstavi bilo kakvu znanstvenu studiju ili sluzbene smjernice na ovu temu.


Evo ako ne uspijem prije potrudit ću se da kad na faksu upišem posljednju godinu na kojoj imam pedijatriju da potaknem prof i još pokojeg kolegu/kolegicu da napravimo nešto po tom pitanju i približimo ljudima našu struku i razloge

----------


## Ancica

mina, iz ovog sto si napisala zakljucujem da si studentica medicine i kao takva pretpostavljam da imas pun pristup (elektronski ili drugaciji) medicinskim znanstvenim casopisima (kojima mi ostali nemamo) pa onda mozes i naci te studije i/ili smjernice, ako postoje. Bilo bi super ako bi ih mogla podijeliti s nama.

----------


## summer

> Cesti razlog za koristenje autosjedalice u kolicima je taj da ako dijete u autu zaspe da ga premjestanjem u kolica ne probudis (kod mene je to jako dobro funkcioniralo). Isto tako ako kreces u setnju s namjerom da ces na kraju setnje sjesti u neciji auto. Meni je ta kombinacija takoder jako dobro dosla na nasim cestim putovanjima avionom kada sam mogla (jer sam najcesce isla sama s jednim ili dvoje djece) jednom rukom pobrinut se i za bebu i za kolica i za sjedalicu i za torbu. Uz to, bilo mi je jeftinije kupit sjedalicu i kolica u kombinaciji nego svako zasebno.
> 
> Ovo s dolascima informacija u mozak mi je, kolko god se puta ponavljalo na ovom forumu, jos uvijek nebuloza. I jos uvijek, kao roditelj koji cita ovakve informacije na ovom i drugim hrvatskim forumima, cekam da netko predstavi bilo kakvu znanstvenu studiju ili sluzbene smjernice na ovu temu. Ja, unatoc mnogim pokusajima da takve informacije nadem, u tome jos nisam bila uspjesna. Ja obozavam apricot ali ne mogu prihvatiti da se o ovoj temi stajaliste uvijek opravdava "onim sto je apricot nekad davno na nekom topiku kojeg nemrem vise nac napisala".


Potpisujem. Prenejasno i neutemeljeno je to objasnjeno - a procitala sam i originalni post, da bih ja to tek tako prihvatila. Krivi signali mozgu i dijete je odjednom lose u matematici. Ne znam, meni treba vise od toga.

Inace, setam dijete i u autosjedalici, ali te setnje nikad ne potraju duze od dva sata. I to otkad je napunio 4 mjeseca, jer je prerastao kosaru. Doma je na ravnom, naravno kad nije na rukama. Sve umjereno.

----------


## Janoccka

Ima tu još jedna gadna stvar. Često te sjedalice sa kolicima zapravo i nisu autosjedalice, ali dovoljno slično izgledaju da se koriste i kao autosjedalice   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## summer

> Ima tu još jedna gadna stvar. Često te sjedalice sa kolicima zapravo i nisu autosjedalice, ali dovoljno slično izgledaju da se koriste i kao autosjedalice


Ali ako imaju sve ateste pretpostavljam da je sve OK?

----------


## Paulita

Nije mi jasno kakve veze ima ta prokleta matematika s mozgom?! Pa ako s djetetom ne vježbaš matematiku, ono je neće znati. Totalna mi je nebuloza reći da predugo sjedenje(a to zapravo i nije sjedenje) u autosjedalici može ostaviti takve posljedice. 

Ali i ja smatram da AS nije za neke duge šetnje. Ja sam L vozila u njoj, ali to je ipak bila preporuka doktora, on je neurorizično dijete.

----------


## zrinka

> Ima tu još jedna gadna stvar. Često te sjedalice sa kolicima zapravo i nisu autosjedalice, ali dovoljno slično izgledaju da se koriste i kao autosjedalice


zasto mislis ovo?
po cemu gracova autosjedalica koja ide u kolica zapravo nije autosjedalica? po svemu sto ja mogu vidjeti jest, ima cak i bazu u autu...
sve stima

----------


## Lutonjica

> Nije mi jasno kakve veze ima ta prokleta matematika s mozgom?! Pa ako s djetetom ne vježbaš matematiku, ono je neće znati.


 :shock: 

nego s čim ima veze???

da je stvar samo u vježbanju, onda bi sve vrvilo od vrhunskih matematičara, a nijedno dijete koje ide na instrukcije ne bi imalo ocjenu manju od 5.

pa naravno da sposobnost razumijevanja matematičkih pojmova i operacija i te kako ima veze s mozgom (kao i bilo koja druga sposobnost i vještina)

ajmo s najbanalnijim prijemerom :ako dijete zbog nekog oštećenja mozga/ poremećaja mozgovnih funkcija jednostavno ne razumije koncept broja, možeš ga ti vježbati zbrajanje i oduzimanje do beskonačnosti, pa to nikad neće znati napraviti.

----------


## Ancica

naravno, ali kakve veze ima polulezeci polozaj za dijete (ili cak uspravni) s djetetovim razvojem matematickih mogucnosti? ili s razvojem bilo kojih mogucnosti? gdje je jedna studija, gdje su cak i jednostavne korelacije ako vec nemamo uzrocno-posljedicne dokaze? to je pitanje. a ne ovakvo plasenje ljudi izjavama koje naizgled nitko nije u stanju potkrijepiti znanstvenim cinjenicama.

----------


## apricot

Joj, Ančice...
Pa postoje stotine i tisuće knjiga sa ključnom sintagmom "neurological development".
Nažalost, ja točno znam o čemu Lutonjica govori, a znaju i sve one mame koje su imale ikakvu neurološku poteškoću sa djetetom.

Ja to mogu potkrijepiti znanstvenim činjenicama, ali onako, nestručno, jer nisam medicinski kadar.

Ovako nekako: ako tijelo zauzima položaj za koji nije spremno samostalno (a ne možemo reći da je npr. dvomjesečno dijete SAMO sposobno držati svoje tijelo u bilo kakvom položaju osim pod 180°), ono mozgu šalje krivu informaciju. Informacija glasi: Gle, ja sam pod kutem (ili, Gle, ja hodam; Gle, ja stojim; Gle, ja letim... bilo što što nije prigodno za uzrast).

I, najblaže rečeno, mozak se na neki način "zblesira" i zakine nas na nekom sasvim drugom mjestu.
Lutonjica je stavila za primjer matematiku, ali evo, ja stavljam sada crtanje ili penjanje na drvo ili pjevanje ili lijepi rukopis. Da se razumijemo, nije ovdje poanta da netko želi imati savršeno dijete koje bi u svemu bilo natprosječno - poanta je dopusiti mozgu da se pravilno razvija, a ne zakidati ga tamo gdje ne trebamo.

Naravno, ako se dijete vozi u autu, obavezno će biti u autosjedalici jer je puno veća šteta od posljedica koje se prilikom sudara mogu dogoditi, ali isto tako... djeca koja su rizična... ne smiju se voziti u sjedalici po gradu niti kod kuće. Na duža putovanja se baš i ne ide jednom tjedno, tako da tu nema govora o nekoj šteti od višesatnog ležanja u tom položaju, a gradska vožnja od maks pola sata - neće smetati.

I... nije to plašenje ljudi - oni koji su jednom prošli dril fizijatra i neuropedijatra, imaju sasvim drugu percepciju svijeta od vas koji niste.

----------


## Janoccka

> Janoccka prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Ima tu još jedna gadna stvar. Često te sjedalice sa kolicima zapravo i nisu autosjedalice, ali dovoljno slično izgledaju da se koriste i kao autosjedalice  
> 
> 
> zasto mislis ovo?
> po cemu gracova autosjedalica koja ide u kolica zapravo nije autosjedalica? po svemu sto ja mogu vidjeti jest, ima cak i bazu u autu...
> sve stima


Nisam rekla da Gracova nije. Provjerit ću kod bratića proizvođača njegovih kolica i te sjedalice. Nema atest, nikakve upute za montiranje u automobil. Samo tako izgleda.
Ovo sam napisala tek toliko da ljudi provjere što kupuju. Poslije sam u gradu vidjela dosta tih kolica...

----------


## Ancica

Apri, isto si rekla kad je i zadnji put potegnuto ovo pitanje na forumu (a mislim da sam i ja isto rekla), znaci nista novo. Postoje tisuce i tisuce knjiga o neuroloskom razvoju, u to ne sumnjam. Kakve veze one imaju s ovim pitanjem, odnosno je li se u njima kaze da svako dijete do sest mjeseci mora lezati na ledima i ne smije biti u polulezecem polozaju a kamoli u sjedecem (pridrzavano) ja jos uvijek neznam. I opet sam potracila bar pol sata trazeci po netu bilo kakvu referencu (na engleskom) po ovom pitanju i nisam je nasla. Pliiiiiiiz, jel moze netko staviti nekakav link, ma barem na abstract kakvog znanstvenog clanka na ovu temu?!

Ovo sto ti pricas mi je skroz nelogicno, iako je tebi ocito skroz logicno.

Da je to tocno, da bilo koji poduprti polozaj djeteta koji je takav da se dijete u njemu nije sposobno samostalno odrzati salje krive i pogubne signale mozgu, svima bi nam djeca bila retardirana.

Po tome djecu ne bi smjeli pustiti da se penju uspravno uz stepenice rije nego oni to mogu sami bez da nas drze za ruku za ravnotezu. Isto i za hodanje po zidicu, gredi. I kakva je razlika izmedu hodanja uz namjestaj i hodanja drzeci se za ruku osim sto se u jednom primjeru dijete pridrzava za mrtvo tijelo a u drugom za zivo.

Kakva je razlika kada ti je dijete naslonjeno na rame u uspravnom polozaju ili u polulezecem polozaju na cici (ili u marami ili jednostavno u narucju) od polulezeceg u sjedalici ili poduprtog u sjedecem polozaju?

Uopce mi nije jasno kak je nekom logicno da je OK da dijete ne bude u polulezecem polozaju u sjedalici ali moze biti u polulezecem polozaju u narucju? Kako uspravni polozaj gdje je beba naslonjena na rame roditelja nije koban za dijete ako polulezeci je?

Ja ne sumnjam da si se ti i mnogi drugi roditelji morali boriti s poteskocama u neuroloskom razvoju djeteta ali ja jos uvijek ne vidim nigdje, niti mi je netko pokazao, da je to uzrokovano krivim signalima mozgu koje je uzrokovao nelezeci polozaj djeteta a ne jednostavno krivim signalima u mozgu ili neregularnim razvojem mozga specificnim za to dijete, bez obzira na to je li dijete bilo podrzavano u polulezecem/sjedecem polozaju ili ne.

Moj je najveci problem u cijeloj ovoj debati to sto nitko sa "druge" strane ocito nije u mogucnosti izvuci bilo kakav konkretni znanstveni zakljucak, ne laicki, nego znanstveni, iz neke peer-reviewed studije, smjernica. Sve je to "pise tamo negdje" a niti se veli sto to tocno pise (citat), niti gdje tocno pise, niti znanstveno zalede tog stajalista (opet peer-reviewed).

Eto, ocito imamo medu korisnicima foruma osobe medicinske struke koje puno lakse mogu doci do znanstevnih studija na ovu temu pa ako ih ima, nek ih podjele s nama. Do tada to nije nista drugo nego po mojoj, tvojoj, njegovoj ili njezinoj logici gdje cesto zaboravljamo na dijete kao individuu i za koju ne postoji kalup (ili ne bi trebao postojati).

----------


## Paulita

> naravno, ali kakve veze ima polulezeci polozaj za dijete (ili cak uspravni) s djetetovim razvojem matematickih mogucnosti? ili s razvojem bilo kojih mogucnosti? gdje je jedna studija, gdje su cak i jednostavne korelacije ako vec nemamo uzrocno-posljedicne dokaze? to je pitanje. a ne ovakvo plasenje ljudi izjavama koje naizgled nitko nije u stanju potkrijepiti znanstvenim cinjenicama.


Mislila sam na ovo, tj. povezanost položaja djeteta u autosjedalici i matematike. Nisu ni svi oni koji su lošiji u matematici ( a njih je daleko više od odlikaša) pretrpljeli neka oštećenja mozga.

----------


## Ancica

tocno. meni ne pada na pamet reci da sam zato sto sam tresnula kao klinka glavom o nesto sada nikakva umjetnica.

----------


## apricot

Bila si sa mnom kod Polovine, čovjek je lijepo rekao.
OK, ja 9.10. idem na Goljak i probat ću zamoliti ženu da ti se javi i objasni.
Nadam se da će htjeti jer ionako idem gnjaviti za hodalice. Uostalom, problematika je ista.

----------


## Ancica

Ma sjecam se naseg posjeta Polovini i da je govorio to sto ti sad govoris, al nije objasnjavao zasto (niti naveo neku studiju) a ono sto definitivno je rekao je da se strucna misljenja po ovom pitanju razlikuju.

I nije stvar u objasnjavanju. Stvar je pozivanju na znanstveno dokazane cinjenice, ili barem koleracije. To bih ja htjela. A u medicini barem to ne bi trebalo biti tesko ako vec cvrsto stojis pri necemu.

----------


## apricot

Stručna mišljenja se razlikuju u tome smije li neurorizično dijete uopće u sjedalicu i u tom slučaju preporučaju da takvo dijete uopće ni ne ide u auto, osim u hitnim slučajevima.

Ali, da ne duljimo s ovim, vidim ja da s tobom ne mogu na zelenu granu   :Laughing:  , kad prikupimo i prevedemo sav materijal o hodalicama, ti ćeš biti prva koja će ga dobiti na uvid (a hodalice i preuranjeno sjedenje donose istu štetu).

I, nemoj mi govoriti 




> Da je to tocno, da bilo koji poduprti polozaj djeteta koji je takav da se dijete u njemu nije sposobno samostalno odrzati salje krive i pogubne signale mozgu, svima bi nam djeca bila retardirana.


...

jer onda isto tako može netko reći... Da je sjedalica toliko nužna, sva djeca koja se voze bez nje bi odavno bila mrtva.

Naravno da ne možemo biti isključivi i da ne smijemo banalizirati problem: niti će sva djeca jednako nastradati u automobilskoj nesreći, niti će se svaki mozak podjednako oštetiti ako dijete prijevremeno sjedi ili stoji u hodalici.
Ja nisam bila spremna preuzeti rizik i odgovornost za svoje dijete ni u jednom ni u drugom slučaju: poslušala sam one koji o tome više znaju.

----------


## Ancica

Nisi me skuzila - ono sto mene zanima je zasto je neravni polozaj za bebu u autosjedalici losiji od neravnog polozaja u maminom (ili tatinom) narucju. Zasto jedan salje lose signale a drugi ne?

----------


## Ancica

> Stručna mišljenja se razlikuju u tome smije li neurorizično dijete uopće u sjedalicu i u tom slučaju preporučaju da takvo dijete uopće ni ne ide u auto, osim u hitnim slučajevima.


To nije bilo to na sto je Polovina mislio kad je to rekao. Mislio je na opcu debatu o nehorizontalnom polozaju i neuroloskom razvoju. Barem se u tom konktekstu izrazio.




> Da je to tocno, da bilo koji poduprti polozaj djeteta koji je takav da se dijete u njemu nije sposobno samostalno odrzati salje krive i pogubne signale mozgu, svima bi nam djeca bila retardirana.


Razlika je u tome sto postoje dokazi, znanstvena istrazivanja, testiranja i evidentirani slucajevi o kobnosti nekoristenja autosjedalice kod sudara te nikakvi o njihovoj stetnosti (osim kad se ne koriste pravilno i kod djece s odredenim poteskocama). Je li oni postoje (i po neznam koji put, gdje su), za kobnost povremenog polulezeceg polozaja u bebinom neuroloskom razvoju?

----------


## Devotion

> Nisi me skuzila - ono sto mene zanima je zasto je neravni polozaj za bebu u autosjedalici losiji od neravnog polozaja u maminom (ili tatinom) narucju. Zasto jedan salje lose signale a drugi ne?


To i mene jako zanima :?  Ako je jedini dobar nacin drzanja djeteta do 6 mj zivota upravo onaj u kojem je beba obliku slova C i gdje sjedi u nasim rukama (na jednoj ruci (saci), dok ga drugom pridrzavamo oko prsa) uspravna a beba od 6 mj definitivno sama u toj dobi ne moze doci u uspravan polozaj.  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## apricot

Kako i rekoh, mi jučer bili na Goljaku (nemojte se čuditi što je nedjelja, oni rade 24/7/365)...

Ovako, kako kaže dr. Grubić: stvari su stvari i nisu krive što nisu žive. Dakle, stolice, kolica, autosjedalice... su od materijala koji se ne prilagođavaju ljudskom (bebinom) tijelu i zato nisu dobre. Tijelo i ruke živoga stvora, kada uzmu dijete u naručje, instinktivno (genetski kodirano), zauzimaju anatomski/ergonomski položaj i na taj način ne štete djetetu.

Što se mozga tiče, ona kaže da to niti ne pokušavam objasniti jer medicina, a pogotovo dio koji govori o mozgu, nije matematika. rezultati nisu mjerljivi i neke grane medicine, tek u novije vrijeme uspostavljaju neku metriku, mada ni to nije kao 2+2=4.
Dakle, ona kaže da tko želi vjerovati u lošu stranu nepriličnog dječjeg položaja, neka vjeruje i postupa u skladu s time. Tko ne želi, ne mora.
Kaže da možemo napraviti EEG mozga djeteta nakon rođenja i onda nakon godinu dana korištenja hodalice... neće se vidjeti nikakve razlike. Znači, šteta koja tako nastaje nije mjerljiva krivuljama ni aparatima...

Odgovornost je na nama, kao i u svemu ostalome.

Ančice, ne postoji ni knjiga ni link koji bih ti mogla navesti...

----------


## makita

I nakon svega meni se postavlja pitanje: u čemu voziti dijete npr iz rodilišta doma- u AS ili drugačije i kako? Kako ste vi postupili???

----------


## Amalthea

makita, obavezno u AS!

apricot ovdje raspravlja o duljem držanju djeteta u AS, onak - za po kući, šetnjama kad je AS montirana na kolica i slično.

U prometu NEMA ALTERNATIVE djetetovoj sigurnosti!

----------


## kloklo

Makita, u tome ipak nema dileme: kad se dijete vozi u autu, najvažnija briga je njegova sigurnost ako nedajbože dođe do nesereće...

A dijete je sigurno jedino u primjerenoj autosjedalici   :Smile:

----------


## kloklo

Istovremeno   :Smile:

----------


## makita

:Kiss:  Ma tako i ja mislim, nego kad drugi pitaju zašto ili kad kažu da žele drugačije, zgodno je imati argumente. A ovo o čemu se raspravlja je argument koji često čujem.  Ne žele da se dijete dok je baš tako malo vozi u AS jer nije ravna... :/

----------


## Saradadevii

> Kako i rekoh, mi jučer bili na Goljaku (nemojte se čuditi što je nedjelja, oni rade 24/7/365)...
> 
> Ovako, kako kaže dr. Grubić: stvari su stvari i nisu krive što nisu žive. Dakle, stolice, kolica, autosjedalice... su od materijala koji se ne prilagođavaju ljudskom (bebinom) tijelu i zato nisu dobre. Tijelo i ruke živoga stvora, kada uzmu dijete u naručje, instinktivno (genetski kodirano), zauzimaju anatomski/ergonomski položaj i na taj način ne štete djetetu.
> 
> Što se mozga tiče, ona kaže da to niti ne pokušavam objasniti jer medicina, a pogotovo dio koji govori o mozgu, nije matematika. rezultati nisu mjerljivi i neke grane medicine, tek u novije vrijeme uspostavljaju neku metriku, mada ni to nije kao 2+2=4.
> Dakle, ona kaže da tko želi vjerovati u lošu stranu nepriličnog dječjeg položaja, neka vjeruje i postupa u skladu s time. Tko ne želi, ne mora.
> Kaže da možemo napraviti EEG mozga djeteta nakon rođenja i onda nakon godinu dana korištenja hodalice... neće se vidjeti nikakve razlike. Znači, šteta koja tako nastaje nije mjerljiva krivuljama ni aparatima...
> 
> Odgovornost je na nama, kao i u svemu ostalome.
> ...


vrlo mi mudro zbori ova  osoba...
to sto nema istrazivanja, ne znaci da nema potencijalnih problema.
 Mozda za tridesetak godina kada izraste nova generacija djece koja su trecinu ranog djetinjstva provela ili u autosjedalici ili u kolicima, prikljestene zdjelice, u jednom polozaju dnevno minimalno 2-3 sata, mozda ce se tada tek poceti istrazivati koje su dugorocne posljedica takvih polozaja i u neuroneriznicne djece.
Znanost to jos ne zanima, jer problemi nisu vidljivi. (Npr. znanost dugo nije zanimalo koji su dugorocni utjecaji upotrebe ultrazvuka u trudnoci, osobito ranoj, a jos je uglavnom ne zanima ni koje su dugorocne posljedice upotrebe umjetnog oksitocina ili analgetika pri porodu.)

Ovaj podatak opet nije znanstveni, samo hipoteza temeljena na iskiustvu nekih starih doula u VB:
Generacija zena , koje su sada u dvadesetim, a koje su provele dosta svojeg ranog djetinjstva u kolicima, pokazuje tendenciju dugih i teskih poroda (s bebom u tzv posterior polozaju). Misle one da "energetski tok" u tijelu, koji se blokira kod polozaja kakav je u kolicima (ili autosjedalici, ali to nije toliko relevantno za ovaj primjer, iako su se one , pretpostavljam, pocele koristiti u VB u zadnjih dvadesetak godina), dakle, da taj tok je narusen i moguce je da uzrokuje onda neoptimalan polozaj djeteta u trudnoci.

Ovo je naravno samo za one koji su skloni hipotezama na rubu znanosti   :Smile:

----------


## apricot

> I nakon svega meni se postavlja pitanje: u čemu voziti dijete npr iz rodilišta doma- u AS ili drugačije i kako? Kako ste vi postupili???


Naravno da je dijete u autu = dijete u autosjedalici!
NE POSTOJI druga opcija!
Ne samo iz rodilišta, nego i do dućana, po parkiralištu, u vlastitoj garaži...

Ovo gore se odnosilo na, više pravilo nego izuzetak, situaciju kada mame djecu vade iz auta zajedno sa sjedalicama i tako ih satima prenose po gradu, šoping centrima... uspavljuju kod kuće...

Ne samo da je loše zbog razloga o kojima ja govorim, nego ni što nema te mame (osim naših autosjedaličarki), koja bi mogla kvalitetno namjestiti sjedalicu dok je dijete u njoj. I to, najčešće, sama.

----------


## Luna Rocco

> Ma tako i ja mislim, nego kad drugi pitaju zašto ili kad kažu da žele drugačije, zgodno je imati argumente. A ovo o čemu se raspravlja je argument koji često čujem.  Ne žele da se dijete dok je baš tako malo vozi u AS jer nije ravna... :/


Argumenti:

1. Najviše nesreća događa se na najkraćim relacijama. Nikad ne znaš hoće li se sudar dogoditi baš onaj jedan put kad ti se s djetetom žurilo u obližnji dućan, pa ga nisi vezala.

2. Masa djeteta u trenutku udarca povećava se 20 puta, dakle beba od samo 5 kila odjednom postaje teret od 100 kg, koji majka, ma koliko to željela, ne može zadržati na rukama

3. Mi smo ODGOVORNI za sigurnost našeg djeteta i ako ga ne vežemo, osim što ćemo si cijeli život predbacivati, također ćemo krivično odgovarati

4. ZAKONSKI JE KAŽNJIVO voziti dijete izvan adekvatno učvršćene autosjedalice i za to se plaća novčana kazna

5. Kad se na jednu stranu vage stavi eventualna šteta koju novorođenoj bebi može prouzročiti vožnja u autosjedalici, a na drugu eventualna mogućnost da u sudaru dijete IZGUBI ŽIVOT, i osobi prosječne inteligencije je jasno na koju će stranu vaga prevagnuti.

U Hrvatskoj je 2005. u prometu život izgubilo 600 osoba.
Ozlijeđeno je 150 djece od 0-14 godina.

Nadam se da su navedeni argumenti dovoljni svakome.

----------


## Ancica

Luna, super si ovo napisala   :Klap:

----------


## Saradadevii

ajde da se malo izlozim vjetrometini...
ovo mi je siva zona   :Smile:  




> 5. Kad se na jednu stranu vage stavi eventualna šteta koju novorođenoj bebi može prouzročiti vožnja u autosjedalici, a na drugu eventualna mogućnost da u sudaru dijete IZGUBI ŽIVOT, i osobi prosječne inteligencije je jasno na koju će stranu vaga prevagnuti.


kako se to moze izracunati: Npr. koje su eventualne stete, to se jos ne zna, jer se jos nije istrazivalo. S druge strane mogucnost da dijete izgubi zivot uvijek postoji, bilo u sudaru ili izvan auta (npr naleti na plocnik pijani vozac na mamu s djetetom u slingu)
Vaga prevagne na jednu stranu samo ako vjerujes da su obje premise tocne. Meni je barem ova prva jako klimava. Tko zna koji je  stvarni ucinak. 
Pretpostavka je da se sudar uvijek moze dogoditi, ako ne tvojom krivnjom, onda krivnjom nekog drugoga (na koga ti ne mozes utjecati)
ali zar tako nije i izvan auta?
Ili se voznja automobilom treba tretirati kao posebno rizicna radnja?

Meni je nekako najblize da se na kraju uopce ne vozim autom   :Smile:  
Ako se jednom pokaze da su te sjedalice jako child unfriendly (kao npr hodalice), mozda ce se onda jednoga dana zagovarati izbjegavanje upotrebe auta kada imas djecu?

Luna, svaki prosjecan procijepljivacki nastrojen covjek koji kuzi ortodoksni stav , ce ti reci da rizici cijepljenja postoje , ali u konacnoj racunici, veci je rizik necijepiti, nego cijepiti, dakle, kada se odvagne, prosjecna inteligencija odluci za ovo sto je u racunici manje rizicno.

Ipak, to se desi samo ako se slozis sa pocetnim pretpostavkama, zar ne.

Uvijek me je kopkalo i zasto  su onda autobusi ili vlakovi sigurni bez pojaseva, ne samo za djecu nego i za odrasle. Mozda ima neke veze s velicninom vozila i rizicima kada se sudari (ali opet, kada koce, zar nije rizik barem isti kod malog auta i kod autobusa?

(By the way, mi koristimo  autosjedalicu, ali se vozimo minimalno)

----------


## apricot

Saradadevii, ja u ovom slučaju ne bih bila tako ortodoksna: kakvu god "štetu" može prouzročiti boravak u autosjedalici kod male djece (a pretpostavka je da s malim djetetom i nisi baš non-stop u automobilu), puno je veći rizik voziti dijete bez nje.

Važno je samo ne zloupotrebljavati sjedalicu i ne koristiti je kao pomoćno sredstvo za šetnju, spavanje...

Ančica je pisala kako joj je to bilo praktično dok je putovala avionom s dvoje male djece i to nitko ne može zamjeriti: kolika je vjerojatnost da se avionom putuje svaki dan?

Govori se o djeci do cca 6 mjeseci starosti, do vremena kada beba počne samo stalno sjediti. Koliko se djeca DO te dobi zaista voze?

Čini se da u ovome slučaju nema vage koje bi prevagnula u korist nekorištenja, osim kod onih koji uvijek pružaju otpor onome što sami ne rade.

A što se tiče sredstava javnog prijevoza...
Ne treba dvaput postaviti to pitanje: novac, needuciranost i neosviještenost.

Opet je izbor naš.

----------


## a zakaj

> to sto nema istrazivanja, ne znaci da nema potencijalnih problema.
>  Mozda za tridesetak godina kada izraste nova generacija djece koja su trecinu ranog djetinjstva provela ili u autosjedalici ili u kolicima, prikljestene zdjelice, u jednom polozaju dnevno minimalno 2-3 sata, mozda ce se tada tek poceti istrazivati koje su dugorocne posljedica takvih polozaja i u neuroneriznicne djece.
> ...
> Ovaj podatak opet nije znanstveni, samo hipoteza temeljena na iskiustvu nekih starih doula u VB:
> Generacija zena , koje su sada u dvadesetim, a koje su provele dosta svojeg ranog djetinjstva u kolicima, pokazuje tendenciju dugih i teskih poroda (s bebom u tzv posterior polozaju). Misle one da "energetski tok" u tijelu, koji se blokira kod polozaja kakav je u kolicima (ili autosjedalici, ali to nije toliko relevantno za ovaj primjer, iako su se one , pretpostavljam, pocele koristiti u VB u zadnjih dvadesetak godina), dakle, da taj tok je narusen i moguce je da uzrokuje onda neoptimalan polozaj djeteta u trudnoci.
> 
> Ovo je naravno samo za one koji su skloni hipotezama na rubu znanosti


Saradadevii, ovo mi nije jasno, zar prije dvadesetak godina nisu u opcopj upotrebi bila kolica u kojima su bebe lezale na ravnom?

----------


## makita

> Čini se da u ovome slučaju nema vage koje bi prevagnula u korist nekorištenja, osim kod onih koji uvijek pružaju otpor onome što sami ne rade.


Ovo si jako lijepo primjetila i napisala...Ali moram priznati da i njihov otpor postaje manje oštar otkad Rode ima u medijima, ljudi postaju otvoreni za ove teme, da se razgovarati...bez medijske podrške komentari su ...kako da sam upala u neku sektu   :Laughing:  
Evo sam sebi dala malo oduška....Ma vezano je djelomično i za ovu temu 8) 
I hvala Luni za argumente. Sjedni +5   :Smile:

----------


## Luna Rocco

Sara, usporedba s cjepivima mi nikako ne drži vodu - ne znam kako je u Engleskoj, no u Hrvatskoj godišnje u prometu pogiba užasno puno ljudi (sinoć sam našla gore navedene statistike), a daleko ih veći broj pretrpi teške ozljede, dok je, npr., zadnji slučaj polia (neizazvan cjepivom, jel'te, takvih ima i u novije vrijeme) - zabilježen 1989. Tako da uopće ne mogu povlačiti tu paralelu. Obavezno cjepljenje protiv nekih bolesti mi je suludo, dok korištenje autosjedalice od prvog dana nije ni najmanje.

A što se tiče ostatka...Za sve je moguće pronaći kontrargument. Može se naći neka mama i reći da ona ne želi nositi svoje dijete jer je za dječju kičmu bolje da je na ravnom i da mu ona ne želi škoditi nanašanjem i da to radi u djetetovom najboljem interesu...Svakom je njegov argument dovoljno dobar. Ja se ipak tu nekako oslanjam na statistiku, a hrvatska statistika koja se odnosi na promet je porazna.

No, slažem se s tobom da je najbolje da se dijete što manje vozi u autu (idealno bi bilo da se uopće ne vozi) - u Kalebovih 6,5 mjeseci jedina duža vožnja bila mu je odlazak na more i povratak s njega (po 3 sata u svakom smjeru, naravno, sa stajanjima). Izvan auta nikad nije u sjedalici i sigurna sam da bih mu veću štetu činila da ga *ijednom* povezem u autu bez sjedalice nego što mu činim ovako.

----------


## Saradadevii

MIslim da se nismo razumjele...
Prvo, moj vazan point je da se nisu napravila istrazivanja o utjecaju sjedenja u sjedalicama tipa autosjedalice (bilo koja dob, ne samo bebe do 6 mjeseci; sve dok sjede u sjedalicama koje ih stegnu u podrucju zdjelice, dakle, prije prelaska na sjedalicu koja ima pojas preko prsa) ili sjedalicama kakva su u kolicima kada djeca vise ne leze u kolicima. Radi se o polozaju tijela, kostima koje rastu, energiji tijela i bla bla...
Dakle, koje su stvarno posljedice, to ne znamo. Mozda nisu velike, a mozda i jesu.




> Čini se da u ovome slučaju nema vage koje bi prevagnula u korist nekorištenja, osim kod onih koji uvijek pružaju otpor onome što sami ne rade.


Drugo, alternativa tome ne treba biti voziti dijete u autu bez sjedalice. Osim preporuke da se djeca, osobito bebe , voze sto manje, moguce je poceti proizvodit sjedalice koje ce biti dizajnirane drugacije, tako da nema tog stezanja. Kako, ne znam, ali znam da uvijek postoje drugaciji nacini kada se oni koji su opceprihvaceni, postaju iz nekog razloga upitni.
Ako ih nikada ne dovedemo u pitanje, sporije ce se pronaci drugacija rijesenja.




> Za sve je moguće pronaći kontrargument. Može se naći neka mama i reći da ona ne želi nositi svoje dijete jer je za dječju kičmu bolje da je na ravnom i da mu ona ne želi škoditi nanašanjem i da to radi u djetetovom najboljem interesu...Svakom je njegov argument dovoljno dobar. Ja se ipak tu nekako oslanjam na statistiku, a hrvatska statistika koja se odnosi na promet je porazna


Ne pronalazim protuargument radi protuargumenta ili zato sto ne koristim autosjedalicu. Mene stvarno brine fizicko i mentalno zdravlje mojeg djetata uslijed utjecaja autosjedalice. 
Mama koja kaze da nositi dijete nije dobro, na primjer, ima cijelu povijest covjecanstva da joj pokaze kako su se djeca oduvjek nosila; moj protuargument to nema. Samo statistike da u slucaju sudara dijete moze izgubiti zivot. S druge strane, statistike koje si navela govore o tome koliko je djece bilo ozlijedjeno u prometnim nesredama (pretpostavljam da nisu bila u sjedalici ili nisu bila u dobro postavljenim sjedalicama). Koliko je djece izubilo zivot?

Poredba s cijepljenjem mi drzi vodu jer, prema mojem misljenju, na tom podrucju se manipulira statistikama, ima puno neistrazenih podrucja, a stav se zauzme kao da je sve sto posto jasno. Npr,postoji porast slucajeva ospica, ali to ne treba znaciti da je cijepljenje dobro i nuzno. Itd...

Osim toga, sto je s autobusima (kojima se ja sa djetetom puno vise vozim
nego autom?





> Govori se o djeci do cca 6 mjeseci starosti, do vremena kada beba počne samo stalno sjediti. Koliko se djeca DO te dobi zaista voze?


Gdje ja zivim, puno se voze do te dobi jer su vec u jaslicama ili se voze s mamama koje odvoze stariju djecu u skolu, po aktivnostima itd...

Moj je problem ne samo s bebama, nego i sa starijom djecom. Mislim da je ta kopca u razini donjeg trbuha i dobro stegnuta, vrlo child unfriendly.
Ako pristanes na to, nikada nece izumiti nesto bolje sto ce biti jednako sigurno ili mrvicu manje sigurno , ali puno zdravije za djecu.





> što se tiče sredstava javnog prijevoza... 
> Ne treba dvaput postaviti to pitanje: novac, needuciranost i neosviještenost.


apricot, ne kuzim ovo.

jos mi jedno pitanje pada na pamet, kada vec pitam.
Ovo ljeto smo se coporativno vozili u kombiju (12ak sjedala) koji su imali pojaseve. Shantana je isto mogla sjetiti na sjedalu i biti zavezana pojasem i to je kod nje jako dobro proslo. Pojas je imao neki dodatak tako da se remen prilagodi visini djeteta. Cini mi se da bi u tome moglo sjediti i mladje dijete, iako ne puno mladje. Koliko je to "sigurno"?
Ancice, je li postoje neke alternative sjedalica koje stegnu bebe i toddlere u podrucju zdjelice?

Imam ja jos toga protiv autosjedalica ,npr. obitelj sa cetvero djece ili vise, ima na izbor ili kupiti 5 seater ili se ne voziti uopce ili se odvojeno voziti (sto opet nije family friendly). Ponekada mi se cini da je ta sprava stvorena za malu nuklearnu obitelj, a ostali, neka zive ili u opasnosti ili neka se ne voze, ako si ne mogu priustiti veci auto.  :Sad:

----------


## mina

Već sam si sto puta rekla da uopće nema smisla odgovarati na ovakve topice jer sve završi prepucavanjem, kao i topic s cijepljenjem i sl... 

Meni je jako logično dijete voziti u AS ali kako joj i ime kaže dok je u autu- zbog opasnosti od sudara.
Isto tako mi je jako logično držati dijete na ravnom, a ne ga voziti u AS na kolicima. 
A jako mi je logično i nositi dijete na rukama i u marami jer tu nikad nije fiksan položaj kao u AS i ne može se uspoređivati. U AS i sl. ležaljakama dijete ne dobiva podražaje jer je u neživom, sputano je u nekim kretnjama, a kad ga mi nosimo u istom položaju ipak nije u istom položaju jer se mi gibamo, osjeća naše disanje, srce, prati naše tijelo i dobiva milijune podražaja

I onaj početni topic da dijete satima može biti u marami a ne može u AS. ni u marami ne može biti satima u istom položaju. Koliko sam ja malo čitala i iz marame se preporuča izvaditi nakon nekog vremena, promijeniti položaj...

Na kraju je zaključak neka svatko radi onako kako misli da je dobro za njega i njegovo dijete. Mnogo toga još nije istraženo i puno puta smo nevjerni Tome i moramo provjeravati i ne vjerujemo, potrebni su nam jaki znanstveni dokazi a ne možemo ih naći

----------


## Saradadevii

dijete se moze satima nositi u marami, sto se djeteta tice, jer nikada nije u jednom polozaju (osim ako nosiljka nije tipa Babybyorn),ljulja se i mijenja polozaj, spusta se itd... kako se majka giba, iako je to zenama modernog nacina zivota uglavnom prenaporno.

Meni stvarno nije namjera prepucavati se. Svaka diskusija s argumentima i kontraargumentima, nije prepucavanje, niti je besmislena, cak i da se ne nadje odgovor oko kojega bi se svi slozili.

----------


## mina

> dijete se moze satima nositi u marami, sto se djeteta tice, jer nikada nije u jednom polozaju (osim ako nosiljka nije tipa Babybyorn),ljulja se i mijenja polozaj, spusta se itd... kako se majka giba, iako je to zenama modernog nacina zivota uglavnom prenaporno.


Ovo se slažem s tobom da nikad nije u istom položaju jer se gibamo i to je razlika od istog položaja u AS, ali čini mi se da sam nešto čitala o cirkulaciji u nogicama. Ja imam sling i baš sam i primijetila da kad duže nosim Miu da su joj nogice malo plavkasto-ljubičaste, kao da se lagano zaustavlja cirkulacija, a i kako su stalno prema dolje, ne vise kao u klokanici nego su žabica, ali ipak ne miče puno s njima i ne vraća se baš krv prema gore

----------


## mina

> Meni stvarno nije namjera prepucavati se. Svaka diskusija s argumentima i kontraargumentima, nije prepucavanje, niti je besmislena, cak i da se ne nadje odgovor oko kojega bi se svi slozili.


Ma nije problem u diskusiji nego što su neke stvari već milijun puta pretresene i uvijek na kraju isti ljudi kažu isto, uvijek su neki nevjerni Tome i traže još dokaza i argumenata, donesu se isti zaključci i na kraju opet svatko radi po svom, a ljudi koji ne poznaju dovoljno tematiku ostanu zbunjeniji nego na početku...

Meni su neke stvari jako prirodne i logične i oko tih stvari mi ne treba nikakvih posebnih dokaza niti bi me oni uvjerili u suprotno...

----------


## Saradadevii

nisam ti ja takva nevjernica, sjedenje u AS mi je najneprirodnije stvar na svijetu. 
Rekla bih, nuzno zlo, ako se zelis voziti autom.

----------


## apricot

> Rekla bih, nuzno zlo, ako se zelis voziti autom.


kao što je i sam auto nužno zlo.

----------


## Saradadevii

:/ 
udobno zlo

----------


## Ancica

> Moj je problem ne samo s bebama, nego i sa starijom djecom. Mislim da je ta kopca u razini donjeg trbuha i dobro stegnuta, vrlo child unfriendly.


Kopca je, *ako je dijete ispravno postavljeno u sjedalici*, u visini zdjelice te je time smanjena potencijalna ozljeda uslijed pritiska na kopcu kod sudara.




> Ovo ljeto smo se coporativno vozili u kombiju (12ak sjedala) koji su imali pojaseve. Shantana je isto mogla sjetiti na sjedalu i biti zavezana pojasem i to je kod nje jako dobro proslo. Pojas je imao neki dodatak tako da se remen prilagodi visini djeteta. Cini mi se da bi u tome moglo sjediti i mladje dijete, iako ne puno mladje. Koliko je to "sigurno"?


Mislim da znam na sto mislis - ima ona jedna kopca na gornjoj traci pojasa koja se spusti ili dize kako bi se prilagodila visini osobe?

Problem sa mladim djetetom - do cca 8-12 godina (ovisno o razvijenosti djeteta) je taj sto cak i ako mozes postaviti gornji dio pojasa tako da lezi ispravno preko ramena djeteta (a ne preko vrata ili da sklize s ramena), donji dio pojasa, zbog jos nerazvijene i niske djetetove zdjelice, ide preko djetetove trbusne supljine i time dijete stavlja pod veliki rizik od unutarnjih ozljeda.

Tako da ako se vozis u takvom vozilu (kombi, bus i sl.), dijete koje bi i inace u autu bilo u boosteru, bi i u tom vozilu trebalo biti u boosteru.




> Ancice, je li postoje neke alternative sjedalica koje stegnu bebe i toddlere u podrucju zdjelice?


Nisam sigurna na sto mislis ovdje. I klasicne sjedalice "stegnu" (mada, ja bih radije rekla da pricvrscuju dijete jer nije dobro da stezu - trebaju biti tik do tijela ali ne stezati) kod zdjelice.

Ako mislis na sjedalice koje bebe i todlere pricvrscuju samo kod zdjelice, takvih nema jer je takvo vezanje izuzetno opasno. Kod beba zato sto mogu jednostavno izletit van pojasa kod sudara, a kod todlera zato sto dolazi do tzv. jack-knife efekta.

----------


## stray_cat

kod nas se isto pise o tome da je sjedenje u sjedalicama lose za bebe ali ne vidim da ti neko slusa ili cita jer mame uredno izvuku autosjedalicu i nataknu je na kolica i drze klince tako satima. takodjer koriste klokanice, nose bebe okrenute prema naprijed i niko se ne uzbudjuje

statistika je najbesmisleniji argument za bilo sto, jer je vrlo diskutabilno sto rezultat pokazuje posto obicno istrazivanje placa onaj kojem treba argument za i naravno da ce istrazivanje proizvodjaca autosjedalica reci da je to savrseno pametno 

u isti kufer idu statistike na temu cijepljenje, jer statistike pokazuju ono sto je istrazivala farmaceutska industrija

ja sebastiana najcesce imam u autosjedalici jer smo najcesce sami kad nekud idemo, ali kad ide i mats sa nama i ako mats vozi onda je nemoguce natiskati ga u sjedalicu jer oce bit na cici i nemoguce ga je zgurati u sjedalicu. 

od voznje autom je rizicnije vozenje djeteta biciklom, cak i ovdje gdje je kroz citavu zemlju organiziran paralelan biciklisticki promet po odvojenim stazama a ljudi briju da ce stavljanjem kacige ili jos bolje vezanjem djeteta u sjedalici na biciklu nesto napraviti za sigurnost a zapravo u slucaju pada vezano dijete je u vecoj opasnosti nego nevezano

za sve postoji za i protiv, nema statistike koja daje tocan odgovor

----------


## mina

> nose bebe okrenute prema naprijed


Moram reagirat jer ovo je po baby handlingu i fizioterapeutima koji rade s djecom ispravniji način od nošenja prema sebi.

----------


## stray_cat

> nose bebe okrenute prema naprijed
> 			
> 		
> 
> Moram reagirat jer ovo je po baby handlingu i fizioterapeutima koji rade s djecom ispravniji način od nošenja prema sebi.


u klokanici? pa cak na samim klokanicam aje upozorenje da se to ne radi jer je pritisak na genitalije, ista stvar je meni stigla kao upozorenje da ne radim sa maramom

nisam bas vidila primate da nose mladunce okrenute od sebe, a antropolozi se pozivaju upravo na njih, i na temu nosenja, i na temu zajednickog spavanja i na temu hranjenja

ispricavam se sto ovo pisem pod AS

----------


## Ancica

> ja sebastiana najcesce imam u autosjedalici jer smo najcesce sami kad nekud idemo, ali kad ide i mats sa nama i ako mats vozi onda je nemoguce natiskati ga u sjedalicu jer oce bit na cici i nemoguce ga je zgurati u sjedalicu.


Ovo ne kuzim. Kako uspije bit u sjedalici kad ti vozis, a ne kad ti ne vozis? Koja je razlika?




> od voznje autom je rizicnije vozenje djeteta biciklom, cak i ovdje gdje je kroz citavu zemlju organiziran paralelan biciklisticki promet po odvojenim stazama a ljudi briju da ce stavljanjem kacige ili jos bolje vezanjem djeteta u sjedalici na biciklu nesto napraviti za sigurnost a zapravo u slucaju pada vezano dijete je u vecoj opasnosti nego nevezano


Na osnovu cega je ova zadnja konstatacija? A i prva.

----------


## stray_cat

> Ovo ne kuzim. Kako uspije bit u sjedalici kad ti vozis, a ne kad ti ne vozis? Koja je razlika?


pa kad ja vozim nisam mu na raspolaganju, a kad vozi mats onda je mama slobodna pa mislim da je u tome logika

inace je puno zahtjevniji kad je i tata prisutan jer je on puno meksi od mene

----------


## Ancica

Pa logika mu je na mjestu ako mu dokazes da si zaista slobodna. Da te vidi na tvojem mjestu, vezanu, skupa s matsom na njegovom sjedalu, vezanim, mozda bi s vremenom logika i drugacije isla. Ovako mi je, s njegove strane, potpuno razumna. S tvoje, ne bas.

----------


## stray_cat

> Pa logika mu je na mjestu ako mu dokazes da si zaista slobodna. Da te vidi na tvojem mjestu, vezanu, skupa s matsom na njegovom sjedalu, vezanim, mozda bi s vremenom logika i drugacije isla. Ovako mi je, s njegove strane, potpuno razumna. S tvoje, ne bas.



sto mislis kaj sam prve dvije godine njegovog zivota radila u autu, vozila role, plesala i skakala? i to u zemlji di policija ne rjesava nikakav drugi kriminal osim naplate prometnih prekrsaja tipa krivo parkiranje, prekoracenje brzine i nevezanje u autu? 

nismo jedina obitelj koja ima takav cirkus na temu vezanja. neko vrijeme nam je palilo da mu stavimo dvd ispred njega, sad ni to vise ne prolazi kad tata vozi

a usput, zivo me zanima od koje ce koristi biti autosjedalica prilikom ozbiljnog sudara pri velikim brzinama, autosjedalica moze bit od koristi pri gradskoj voznji ali meni je zivi smijeh pricati o sigurnosti i autosjedalicama a recimo dozvoliti partneru da nakon par casica sjedne za volan ili ako recimo vozi preko dozvoljene brzine

isto mi je smjesno pricat o auto sjedalicama a ljudi se voze u zivom krsu od automobila. koja ce sjedalica sacuvat dijete u nekoj ljuski od auta, koje ce te vezanje sacuvati ako je auto smece.....

----------


## Ancica

> Ancica prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Pa logika mu je na mjestu ako mu dokazes da si zaista slobodna. Da te vidi na tvojem mjestu, vezanu, skupa s matsom na njegovom sjedalu, vezanim, mozda bi s vremenom logika i drugacije isla. Ovako mi je, s njegove strane, potpuno razumna. S tvoje, ne bas.
> 
> 
> 
> sto mislis kaj sam prve dvije godine njegovog zivota radila u autu, vozila role, plesala i skakala? i to u zemlji di policija ne rjesava nikakav drugi kriminal osim naplate prometnih prekrsaja tipa krivo parkiranje, prekoracenje brzine i nevezanje u autu?


Nist ne mislim. Nemam na osnovu cega ista misliti o tome sto si ti radila prve dvije godine njegovog zivota u autu.



> nismo jedina obitelj koja ima takav cirkus na temu vezanja.


naravno da niste, tko je rekao da jeste?



> eko vrijeme nam je palilo da mu stavimo dvd ispred njega, sad ni to vise ne prolazi kad tata vozi


pa onda ti vozi.



> a usput, zivo me zanima od koje ce koristi biti autosjedalica prilikom ozbiljnog sudara pri velikim brzinama, autosjedalica moze bit od koristi pri gradskoj voznji ali meni je zivi smijeh pricati o sigurnosti i autosjedalicama a recimo dozvoliti partneru da nakon par casica sjedne za volan ili ako recimo vozi preko dozvoljene brzine


zaista te zanima? zaista mislis da ce biti od manje koristi nego tvoje ruke koje nece biti od apsolutno nikakve koristi? i jel vi to ravno s vaseg parkiralista ulazite na autoput i vozite 130 na sat do svakog vaseg odredista (ako vec vjerujes da ti je sjedalica od eventualne koristi samo u gradskoj voznji)?
ovo s par casica i voznja preko dozvoljene brzine, ne kuzim kak je to tu uletilo. vi to prakticirate?




> isto mi je smjesno pricat o auto sjedalicama a ljudi se voze u zivom krsu od automobila. koja ce sjedalica sacuvat dijete u nekoj ljuski od auta, koje ce te vezanje sacuvati ako je auto smece.....


jel se vi to vozite u krsu od automobila?

----------

> i to u zemlji di policija ne rjesava nikakav drugi kriminal osim naplate prometnih prekrsaja tipa krivo parkiranje, prekoracenje brzine i nevezanje u autu?


He, he... ziva istina.  8)

----------


## Saradadevii

sori, Ancice, zaboravih ti zahvaliti na odgovoru, 
moze jos jedno pojasnjenje....




> Tako da ako se vozis u takvom vozilu (kombi, bus i sl.), dijete koje bi i inace u autu bilo u boosteru, bi i u tom vozilu trebalo biti u boosteru.


Da li to znaci da bi 4god. trebao u busu biti u boosteru. sTo je sa mladjima?
Mislim, je li to nesto sto ce tek zaziviti u buducnosti (obavezni pojasevi za starije u busevima i sjedalice za klince ), postoje li neke preporuke za to i slicno ?
Jesu li opasnosti, rizici da dijete (i odrasli nevezani skupa s njim) u busu u gradskoj voznji / autoputu iste ili manje nego kod voznje autom pod istim uvijetima brzine.
Ima li velicina vozila kakve veze?

Meni je to osobno relevantnije nego sjedalica u autu jer ga iz mnogih razloga nastojimo rijetko koristiti (i tada mi je dijete u autosjedalici), a buseve koristim svaki dan (i podzemnu i vlak) i cini mi se, nakon novih spoznaja o zagadjenosti izazvanoj ispusnim plinovima, da cu ih sve cesce koristiti i za medjugradske voznje (dakle, na autoputima ).





> Saradadevii (napisa): 
> Ancice, je li postoje neke alternative sjedalica koje stegnu bebe i toddlere u podrucju zdjelice? 
> 
> 
> Nisam sigurna na sto mislis ovdje. I klasicne sjedalice "stegnu" (mada, ja bih radije rekla da pricvrscuju dijete jer nije dobro da stezu - trebaju biti tik do tijela ali ne stezati) kod zdjelice. 
> 
> Ako mislis na sjedalice koje bebe i todlere pricvrscuju samo kod zdjelice, takvih nema jer je takvo vezanje izuzetno opasno. Kod beba zato sto mogu jednostavno izletit van pojasa kod sudara, a kod todlera zato sto dolazi do tzv. jack-knife efekta


mislila sam na to da li se istrazuju neki drugi nacini kako dijete koje nije jos za booster osigurati u sjedalici.
E, da, i zasto booster nije ok za dijete koje moze sjediti (recimo, da se napravi neki manjih dimenzija koji odgovara visini djeteta) Pada mi na pamet da bi se manja djeca iz takvih mogla lako izmigoljiti, a s cetiri godine vec prihvate da trebaju tamo biti ...)

----------


## mina

> mina (napisa): 
> Citat: 
> nose bebe okrenute prema naprijed  
> 
> Moram reagirat jer ovo je po baby handlingu i fizioterapeutima koji rade s djecom ispravniji način od nošenja prema sebi. 
> 
> 
> u klokanici? pa cak na samim klokanicam aje upozorenje da se to ne radi jer je pritisak na genitalije, ista stvar je meni stigla kao upozorenje da ne radim sa maramom 
> 
> ...


Sorry, nisam skužila da misliš na kolokanicu  :Embarassed:   Klokanica je meni u rangu hodalica i sl., tj. ne koristim pa ponekad mislim da ju ni drugi više ne koriste. Za nošenje koristim sling dok se ne počne gurati od mene- tj, izvijati u krivi C, tada je uzmem na ruke okrenutu prema van da opet kralježnica bude u pravilnom položaju i da dijete slobodno radi, hvata rukicama i nogicama (što u slingu/marami ne može)

----------


## litala

> E, da, i zasto booster nije ok za dijete koje moze sjediti (recimo, da se napravi neki manjih dimenzija koji odgovara visini djeteta) Pada mi na pamet da bi se manja djeca iz takvih mogla lako izmigoljiti, a s cetiri godine vec prihvate da trebaju tamo biti ...)


zbog sile koja je potrebnada se zakoci pojas automobila. zato u booster mogu djeca tek od 18kg. da mogu zakociti pojas naglom kretnjom. i zbog toga sto je za unutarnje organe mladje djece bolje da se sile kocenja rasporedjuju u pet tocaka (kao u autosjedalici) a ne u tri (kao kod pojasa u autu).

----------


## Ancica

...i nerazvijene kosturne strukture

saradadevii, vidjela sam tvoje pitanje o busevima. odgovor je kompliciran a sad sam u guzvi pa cu kasnije, ok?

----------


## stray_cat

ancica, jel ti imas dozvolu i jesi aktivan vozac? 

ne pijem nikad jer mi ne odgovara okus alkoholnih pica, mats ne pije nista kad zna da vozi ali osim nas ne znam obitelj kod kojih tata ne pije kad je neka festa pa takav vozi. zena najcesce uopce nema ni dozvolu. rijec je o "nasim" ljudima, istu stvar sam vidjala u zg

nizozemci koje znam piju umjereno kad voze jer su kazne ogromne ako te ulove da pijes i vozis

kod mene u kvartu je inace ogranicenje brzine 30, pa jednu kratku dionicu do autoputa imam 50 i autoput je 100km/h i to sa cestama koje na zalost hr nece viditi jos 50 godina. u hr ogranicenje brzine niko ne postuje, kod nas su na sve strane kamere pa ljudi paze kak voze jer im se ne placaju kazne

mene takodjer zivo zanima po cemu je sigurno vozit i bebe i djecu a i ljude u busevima nevezane a u autu je obavezno

----------


## a zakaj

> osim nas ne znam obitelj kod kojih tata ne pije kad je neka festa pa takav vozi


evo nas. a sigurna sam da je na forumu jos hrpa takvih.

----------


## Ancica

> stray_cat prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> osim nas ne znam obitelj kod kojih tata ne pije kad je neka festa pa takav vozi
> 
> 
> evo nas. a sigurna sam da je na forumu jos hrpa takvih.


i nas. i ja znam jako puno takvih.

al sto ces bolje reklame za sjedalice od ove konstatacije da ima jos uvijek puno ljudi koji voze pod gasom?

ovo s busevima, nazalost jos nemrem u detalje (pocela sam pisat pa sam vidjela da ce mi trebat puno), al samo da velim da nitko ne tvrdi da je sigurno ista. samo su neke stvari sigurnije od drugih.

al bum detalje kad stignem. u meduvremenu, sigurna sam da se o ovome (busevima i pojasevima) vec pisalo na forumu pa bih preporucila da u meduvremenu pretrazite forum (ili samo ovaj podforum).

----------


## Luna Rocco

> stray_cat prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> osim nas ne znam obitelj kod kojih tata ne pije kad je neka festa pa takav vozi
> 
> 
> evo nas. a sigurna sam da je na forumu jos hrpa takvih.


I nas. MD NIKAD ne pije kad vozi, ni gutljaj, niti prekoračuje brzinu (u biti, ponekad da onih 10% koji se toleriraju).
Kaleb je uvijek vezan u autosjedalici i uvijek će biti. Sve ostalo bilo bi krajnje neodogovorno od nas kao od njegovih roditelja.

----------

